# Show off your Audiophile system.



## trickson (Feb 12, 2020)

Lets see your Audiophile setup any and all are welcome show off your speakers and your set up.

Let's all keep it civil and do not judge someones setup or knowledge because of speaker placement! 
This is about showing off.
























Yeah it's all Denon and So sweet.
The Reference Premier 5000F and 6000F and the DBX Soundfield RS Plus are just Amazing at delivering me Realistic sound reproduction at an Audiophile level! With 2X12" subs that deliver earth pounding sound that you not only hear but you FEEL, And it immerses you in the Music/ Movie or even Game that is PURE entertainment in my book!  
Will be adding more as I get more.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 12, 2020)

trickson said:


> Yeah it's all Denon and So sweet.



With Denon quality you can never go wrong, my dad still has a very similar cassette deck from 30 years ago (also DENON) and it still runs smoothly, not to mention the quality of DBX speakers, that's a very sweet sound system. Congrats! 

PS: Greetings to Chip!


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2020)

SirKeldon said:


> With Denon quality you can never go wrong, my dad still has a very similar cassette deck from 30 years ago (also DENON) and it still runs smoothly, not to mention the quality of DBX speakers, that's a very sweet sound system. Congrats!
> 
> PS: Greetings to Chip!


Thank you, I so agree Denon is just tops in my book.
And so is my boy Chip he just loves when papa jams out.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 12, 2020)

trickson said:


> Thank you, I so agree Denon is just tops in my book.



Yeah, it's a great brand, I'll add Marantz as well, I tried some amps from them and they really rock. Also Infinity and Technics are worth to mention, specially for speakers.

One of these days I should invest in a proper audiophile system, proper amp, speakers, etc. for my living room and media center. Though that, as I'm an amateur musician, I do own a couple of amplified M-AUDIO BX5-D2 (35W per channel) monitors paired to a Focusrite Scarlett 2i4, both doing a great job, not just for musical production but also to enjoy music/games/movies as its pure and highest 2.0 quality, at least I have a semi-audiophile system to enjoy media content at my office room 



trickson said:


> And so is my boy Chip he just loves when papa jams out.



He's_* rolling in the deep*_ while enjoys the music, so cool


----------



## flmatter (Feb 12, 2020)

Is that a car sub box back there?
I have to question your timing after going toe to toe with another member recently about audio stuff. You say keep it civil but I think you are digging that hole by doing just this.  Just being honest. Not sure your timing was perfect on this one.


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2020)

flmatter said:


> Is that a car sub box back there?
> I have to question your timing after going toe to toe with another member recently about audio stuff. You say keep it civil but I think you are digging that hole by doing just this.  Just being honest. Not sure your timing was perfect on this one.


Yes it is got them boxes from my son. They are perfect! Naw I just like to see equipment and how people have there's setup. There is no right or wrong way to listen to music!


----------



## MrAMD (Feb 12, 2020)

Klipsch R-14PM - Powered Monitors
PSA S3611 - Dual 18" 4300w _(~ 10hz goodness)_

I'm a bit of a basshead lol

_













_


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 12, 2020)

MrAMD said:


> Klipsch R-14PM - Powered Monitors
> PSA S3611 - Dual 18" 4300w _(~ 17hz goodness)_
> 
> I'm a bit of a basshead lol



You'll get far better bass response by putting that sub somewhere with nothing in front of it. Bass is non-directional and the sound wave takes several feet to properly form. Even angling it in that corner with it firing unobstructed toward the middle of the room will be a massive improvement.


----------



## MrAMD (Feb 12, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> You'll get far better bass response by putting that sub somewhere with nothing in front of it. Bass is non-directional and the sound wave takes several feet to properly form. Even angling it in that corner with it firing unobstructed toward the middle of the room will be a massive improvement.



Trust me, would if I could. The sub is wayyy too big for this room. It's the only place the 140 lbs beast fits.
Edit: Angling it firing unobstructed is also a challenge since it's dual opposing drivers. I'll play with it more though


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 12, 2020)

trickson said:


> There is no right or wrong way to listen to music!



Preach it.  Best way is what sounds best.

I have a fondness for AKG headphones, which some find exceedingly odd.  I dunno, works for me.


----------



## funboy6942 (Feb 12, 2020)

I won't say audiophile for hate that term, but love what I got and sounds good to me, can care less if others don't for they didn't buy any of it and it only matters to me if I like it in the end and I'm happy with it

And yes my room and desk is a mess I'm fully aware of it


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 12, 2020)

MrAMD said:


> Trust me, would if I could. The sub is wayyy too big for this room. It's the only place the 140 lbs beast fits.



I had an 18" EV sub as part of my band PA for a while. It was so much of a pain to move I ended up selling it. For my home gear I put the sound system in first then whatever furniture fits afterwards. It only took a few years for my wife to quit bitching about it. 3/4 of my house is filled with audio and computer stuff. The kitchen and bathroom are the only rooms safe from my addiction.


----------



## trickson (Feb 13, 2020)

YES! Keep them coming I love them all!


----------



## Patmine23 (Feb 16, 2020)

Heres my simple set up.
 Martin Logan_Clarity Electrostats
Klipsch powered sub 10"
Pioneer Elite SC-95 
Klipsch center
Audio Technica turntable
Monster Cable power conditioner
Samsung 8000 series tv


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2020)

Okay I finally think I got it.
I been racking my brains looking at all kinds of setup and trying to find a way to get surround sound and I think I just did that.
I put the Surround rear on the ceiling them be the DBX.

Here I have full Right and Left separation.




The speakers are stuck on the ceiling with this industrial strength Velcro don't think I am going to be peeling them off anytime soon, LOL.




Looking straight up from my seating area.





So now my sectional sofa is no longer an issue!!!






That is an empty wooden  subwoofer box.




This is one way to get around the sectional sofa!
I put the speakers on well stands.

And they said that you can't do surround sound with a sectional? Well they never met ME!
When you are an AUDIOPHILE Nothing is really Impossible maybe improbable but NOT impossible. 

OH yeah and NOW I really do have the PERFECT sound! Surround SOUND!


----------



## funboy6942 (Feb 17, 2020)

You really need to separate them purple speakers for they are way too close together, and because they angle in towards each other, your not getting any benefit out of them at all, especially being that close to each other. Need to make them as far between as the rear channels or it will just come off pretty much like mono sound and wont hear left from right. Other then that, enjoy surround sound, and if this is your first time with it, its gonna open a whole new world to you in movies, games, and music, for now you got to go find everything in dts and dd, and really go nuts


----------



## trickson (Feb 17, 2020)

Thank you. I'm still working on them so far it sounds really good I can hear Left and right and things now move around me in a creole it's freaking AMAZING. 

I'm a bit f'ed on the ceiling speakers for now as it is going to take a real steady hand and a blow dryer to get that stuff off without taking off my paint and drywall.

Okay so I got to it and got them 4 and a half feet apart it's a lot better now. Thanks. 




WOW talk about opening up a whole new world! 
OMG people this is friging AMAZING! 

I literally feel like I am in a theater!


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 17, 2020)

Just a thrift store bargain for my tv setup.  
I do live in apartment so I did not need more powerful than that.  25$ the set

Amp : Yamaha A-07
Center : Technics SB-C938
Pair : KLH Linear Dynamics model 403


----------



## freeagent (Feb 17, 2020)

Nothing crazy, but it has its moments.


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 17, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Nothing crazy, but it has its moments.
> 
> View attachment 145050



What about the effect of vibrations of the sub on your rig ?


----------



## argon (Feb 17, 2020)

here is mine, dali zensor 5 and cambridge cxa60


----------



## freeagent (Feb 17, 2020)

No problems to speak of on that front. The rest of the house rattles though.


----------



## Cidious (Feb 17, 2020)

The Office:



What can I say, I'm a tinkerer... Everything is modded and tweaked or self build from ground. The Active monitors are QMS Q5s and I completely redid the internals, PSU, output stages, grounding etc. The headphones are a pair of planar magnetic Mr Speakers Mad Dogs and my custom Beyerdynamics T1 drivers in closed DT770 housing for gaming Redisigned baffles 3D printed and properly dampened. .  Several DACS to play with. The big one is a ES9018. Got a Khadas ES9038 for reference (outstanding little thing) and a couple of AKM mod projects and one original for reference to compare improvements of my mods. Output/input transformers etc. 

Home theater corner is not up to date any more since I rarely use it. Speakers can still go on but the Marantz and screen can be replaced.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 17, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Nothing crazy, but it has its moments.
> 
> View attachment 145050



One of those moments caused an earthquake, I see.


----------



## MainSource (Feb 17, 2020)

this is my PC battlestation , bedroom stereo with dac setup, and living room dolby atmos setup, pc has 7.2.2 speakers and  dual 12 inch polk subs, living room has 7.2.4 speaers and dual svs pb-2000 subs and bedroom has 2 bowers and wilkins 705 s2 and dual svs sb-2000 subs with lks dac, enjoy!


----------



## trickson (Feb 17, 2020)

MainSource said:


> this is my PC battlestation , bedroom stereo with dac setup, and living room dolby atmos setup, pc has 7.2.2 speakers and  dual 12 inch polk subs, living room has 7.2.4 speaers and dual svs pb-2000 subs and bedroom has 2 bowers and wilkins 705 s2 and dual svs sb-2000 subs with lks dac, enjoy!


Looks Amazing!


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 17, 2020)

I may be getting one of these next. I wonder how much modding will be needed to get it to drive a pair of Altec A7 VOTT's?


----------



## funboy6942 (Feb 18, 2020)

Well I got my DCM KX12 Series 2's today, and while there I got a Denon AVR-1910, a Sony STR-DC897, and a JVC TD-W217 tape deck for $90 more 
Man these speakers are the shitz, more bass out of them then my 10" dedicated sub :O, and the clarity is so good that Im not even going to bother hooking up those Cambridge Soundworks Ensemble speakers I got, and it takes no volume at all to push these past ear bleed territory 

Im a happy fat man right now but paying the price going to get this stuff 3 a half hours away for my back and head is killing me right now


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 18, 2020)

My work in progress home theater setup. Not quite "audiophile" grade, but I think it sounds great.






-Denon AVR-1909
-Definitive ProCenter 100 and two ProMonitor 100s
-Insignia NS-RSW211

HTPC is connected to the TV through the AVR over HDMI.

I have a 10 inch RCA subwoofer in my closet that I'd like to dig out at some point.

I also want to set up surround speakers. I have some Panasonic SB-PM19 speakers that sound way better than they have any right to (I'd say they give the Definitives a run for their money). Just need more speaker wire and places to put them.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 18, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> One of those moments caused an earthquake, I see.



I almost wish I had that kind of power but... I do get a little satisfaction when I feel it in my feet.. I had neighbors in an apartment that lived under me up until about 9 months ago.. I was nice and left the subs off during the week, but on weekends and holidays my good nature ended there, as I had from 7am to 11pm to do as I wished, as long as their pictured were not rattling off the walls. At higher levels opening the windows helped it breathe 

I guess that's why they moved.

Edit:

I gave a Denon AVR 1909 to my sister last summer


----------



## trickson (Feb 18, 2020)

freeagent said:


> I almost wish I had that kind of power but... I do get a little satisfaction when I feel it in my feet.. I had neighbors in an apartment that lived under me up until about 9 months ago.. I was nice and left the subs off during the week, but on weekends and holidays my good nature ended there, as I had from 7am to 11pm to do as I wished, as long as their pictured were not rattling off the walls. At higher levels opening the windows helped it breathe
> 
> I guess that's why they moved.
> 
> ...


Last time I lived in an Apartment ( 17th floor of the high-rise in DT Portland.) I had an Denon 5.1 surround system and well when I got to jamin out the security guard would come pound on my door telling me to turn it down!
I told him one day to well Piss off and left the door open and opened up the denon all the way for 30 min! He was pissed! I looked at him and said I PAY YOUR BILLS JUST REMEMBER THAT! (I know I am an ASS). I'm Like the DJ in The movie "The good's , Live hard sell hard."
When you pay $2.500.00 a month there is NO TELLING ME TO TURN IT DOWN! ONLY UP!
I since found the perfect HOME now no one can say Shitz! I can party as hard as I like when I like.



bobbybluz said:


> View attachment 145126







This has AUDIOPHILE just plastered all over it!
It literally screams I'M AN AUDIOPHILES DREAM!

I bet that cost like $1,500.00 easy!


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 18, 2020)

freeagent said:


> I almost wish I had that kind of power but... I do get a little satisfaction when I feel it in my feet.. I had neighbors in an apartment that lived under me up until about 9 months ago.. I was nice and left the subs off during the week, but on weekends and holidays my good nature ended there, as I had from 7am to 11pm to do as I wished, as long as their pictured were not rattling off the walls. At higher levels opening the windows helped it breathe
> 
> I guess that's why they moved.
> 
> ...



I had a kilowatt worth of subs when I was studying... in an older, rather stately house for students. Had people under me and a floor above me, beside me... Everything between the walls was wood construction 

Fun times  It didn't break windows, but I think some hidden defects were definitely created over there  I was a total ass about it too. We had sort of two camps in the house; the bottom (basement) floor and the floors above it were separated. What started with some silly jokes ended up with DJ sessions on several evenings lasting several hours.... Bottom side was not invited 

Those were the days... But yeah soundsystem culture in domestic areas really is a bad bad mix  

BTW, if you think you got sub at home... Had a run in with these guys a few times... Pay them a visit someday... Intense!





						Home • King Shiloh Sound System
					

The Healing of the Nations Sound System from Amsterdam, Europe’s ground-breaking sound.




					kingshiloh.com
				




This video shows just 'a few stacks' of what they can bring to a gig, all fully custom built speakers. Imagine that circle being a 360, multiple stacks and total of over 10k Watts of bass weight... often in rather small venues. I've had moments where a bass drop would punch the beer up from my cup...


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 20, 2020)

trickson said:


> Okay I finally think I got it.
> I been racking my brains looking at all kinds of setup and trying to find a way to get surround sound and I think I just did that.
> I put the Surround rear on the ceiling them be the DBX.
> 
> ...


Good job man! I know we argued over this but now you’re totally on the track  that’s some serious surround. Films would be phenomenal with those  huge rears in the mix!


----------



## trickson (Feb 20, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Good job man! I know we argued over this but now you’re totally on the track  that’s some serious surround. Films would be phenomenal with those  huge rears in the mix!


Oh man it so it I have to say I just LOVE dts ES it's AMAZING! Spider-man 2 was like in the theater! JUST like the theater!


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 20, 2020)

trickson said:


> Oh man it so it I have to say I just LOVE dts ES it's AMAZING! Spider-man 2 was like in the theater! JUST like the theater!


Glad you got it set up for all applications now. Enjoy!


----------



## trickson (Feb 20, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Glad you got it set up for all applications now. Enjoy!


I so AM! 
Thanks for all the help and input it is working!


----------



## Jetster (Mar 10, 2020)

So I sold mt Yamaha RX V571 and all my speakers (it won't do 4k) Then bought a Samsung MS650 sound bar
Like it so much better, sounds better, you can add rear speakers. Amazing what they are doing with soundbars.
Honestly it cost 1/3 the price of my old system and sounds better. Maybe not as loud but for what I use it for its perfect

All those cables gone, it works with ARC so it turns on with the TV and responds to volume and Alexa







Old setup


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 11, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Just a thrift store bargain for my tv setup.
> I do live in apartment so I did not need more powerful than that.  25$ the set
> 
> Amp : Yamaha A-07
> ...



Just got by mail these brand new in box vintage speakers that I will put inside 6x9 car boxes with the carpet over it. Just perfect for this amplifier and will do better than the speakers previously posted. Sparkomatic sk692


----------



## DonaldD (Mar 20, 2020)

what cute systems you all have


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 21, 2020)

trickson said:


> I bet that cost like $1,500.00 easy!



Of course.  With the pink treifoil on it, you know it's got to have a nuclear reactor coming from that era.  Money well spent.  Can play tunes and power the home.


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 21, 2020)

DonaldD said:


> what cute systems you all have


Better than nothing.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 21, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Better than nothing.



Indeed, my speakers are pushing 20 years old but still sound good as a package. My amp is only 40x7.. so that would be the equivalent to 80x7? Its got that good ol NAD drive behind it. Not gonna lie but the Missions arent the best, but are good for tv and movies, and the Monitor Audio subs are pretty good, they wont knock the air from your lungs or make you want to poo, but it still pounds.  I have a video somewhere of it keeping a plastic shopping bag suspended. I made the video when I was 29 or 30, Im 42 now, so not quite 2 days older than dirt yet.


----------



## jallenlabs (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## basco (Apr 11, 2020)

ahh the good ol reservoir dogs poster and nice shoes men- did i miss some


----------

